# TiVo.



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2002)

I got a TiVo this week and love it! It's a heck of a lot more convenient than the VCR. You can simply selecta  program, tell it to tape it for the whole season, and it does the rest. I only watch The _Sopranos_, _Scrubs_, and _The Tonight Show_ on a regular basis but I rarely feel I have the time to watch an entire HBO movie all at once so it's good to be able to conveniently break it into bite-size pieces.

They have their own vB webboard too.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

This thing is great. I'll never use a VCR again.

Now my wife wants us to get a real DVD player for Christmas (we've been using the PlayStation2 to play DVDs).


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2004)

I still love it. Soon the cable company will be giving us their own version ($5/month).

An article on building your own, from PC components:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=569&e=1&u=/nm/column_pluggedin_dc
www.byopvr.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 8, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I still love it. Soon the cable company will be giving us their own version ($5/month).
> 
> An article on building your own, from PC components:
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=569&e=1&u=/nm/column_pluggedin_dc
> www.byopvr.com



Arnisador,

Wait on the Cable version, or see what they have. The Cable version I have heard about only allow you to tape/record the channel you are watching.

TIVO allows you to watch one and tape/record another.


 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll have to try it out, but if that's the deal, it won't be good enough.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 8, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'll have to try it out, but if that's the deal, it won't be good enough.




Well my connections tell me that is how they will roll it out. Later, the newer boxes, will have the memory and the capability to do both.

Wait and see.


----------

